# Jeanette Biedermann Video über Fakes



## Jeaniholic (17 Feb. 2010)

Hallo,

es soll ein Video von Jeanette Biedermann geben, in dem sie wegen Fakes im Internet beleidigt ist und die persönliche Entschuldigung eines (wohl noch sehr jungen) Fakers entgegennimmt. Ohne Entschuldigung hätte es wohl eine Anzeige gegeben.
Haare von Jeanette nach hinten.

Hat das Video jemand?


----------

